# Probléme que faire aprés avoir jailbreak son itouch ?



## sofiane62 (15 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a tous je viens de jailbreak mon itouch 1G 3.1.3 avec Spirit V2 c'est super mais aprés je ne sais pas comment installer de jeux et d'application.De plus j'ai telechargé des jeux avec megaupload mais je ne sais pas comment les installer sur mon ipod touch. Est ce qu'il faut utiliser iTunes ?
Aider moi s'il vous plait !!!


----------



## Aescleah (16 Juin 2010)

Ce fil risque fort d'être fermé très très vite... Une petite lecture des conditions d'utilisation ?


----------

